# i4790k zu warm und Platzprobleme



## ironiro (16. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe mein Setup in ein Corsair 540 Carbide Air (also einen Cube) verfrachtet. Ich hatte davor schon das Problem dass ich meinen CPU Kühler bzw. den Ventilator meines Kühler nach links versetzen musste da sonst die 4 RAM Riegel entgegen kommen. Im Moment habe ich im Idle (10% Load) ca. 30-35° laut RealTemp und CPU-Z. Sobald ich die CPU in CPU-Z benche oder stresse geht die Temperatur auf 100°, also viel zu hoch. Die Wärmeleitpaste ist zuletzt vor ca. 1 Monat gewechselt worden, daran sollte es also eigentlich nicht liegen. Der CPU Kühler ist ein Dark Rock 3 (ohne "Pro" also keinen Ventilator im Block).Ich befürchte, dass mein Gehäuselüfter meinem  CPU Lüfter die Luft "klaut"(siehe Abbildung).  Ich hätte aber an der Decke meines Cases noch massig Platz für eine Wakü und laut Corsair wären folgende Corsair AiO's kompatibel: H55, H60, H75, H80i, H90, H100i, H105, H110. Ist eine von denen empfehlenswert? Oder doch lieber eine andere Wakü? 

Setup: 
CPU: 4790k (Standardtakt kein OC) 
MB: Gigabyte Z1 Sniper 
GPU: inno3d  iChill1080 
RAM: 4x4GB Crucial 

Bin um jede Hilfe oder Idee dankbar.


----------



## lunaticx (16. Februar 2017)

Öhm ... den Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler umdrehen oder umbauen ... 

Du erzeugst laut Zeichnung ja auch nen Wärmestau ...


----------



## Combi (16. Februar 2017)

einfach den lüfter auf dem cpu-kühler umdrehen...in die andere richtung blasen lassen....


----------



## ironiro (16. Februar 2017)

Ich kann den Lüfter nicht drehen. Da sind die RAM Riegel im Weg. 
Ich könnte maximal den Lüfter um 90° nach rechts drehen und von oben ansaugen lassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2017)

Ein Lüfter ist symetrisch, den LÜFTER kannst Du natürlich drehen. Egal, ob der in den KÜHLER einbläst oder ausbläst.
Du kannst den KÜHLER nicht drehen, na und? Außerdem kannst Du den Lüfter an beiden Seiten befestigen. 

Hat Dir dieser Hinweis geholfen?


----------



## ironiro (16. Februar 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein Lüfter ist symetrisch, den LÜFTER kannst Du natürlich drehen. Egal, ob der in den KÜHLER einbläst oder ausbläst.
> Du kannst den KÜHLER nicht drehen, na und? Außerdem kannst Du den Lüfter an beiden Seiten befestigen.
> 
> Hat Dir dieser Hinweis geholfen?


Ich kann den Kühlerblock natürlich drehen wie ich will. Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass der LÜFTER nicht zwischen KÜHLER und RAM reinpasst. 

Ich glaub ich mach später mal ein Foto. 

EDIT: 
Jetzt hat es klick gemacht. Ignoriert mich einfach bis ich wieder irgendetwas sinnvolles zu schreiben habe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2017)

Alles gut... Viel Erfolg....
Außerdem kann man Lüfter auch höher hängen, die müssen nicht bündig abschließen.


----------



## GrueneMelone (16. Februar 2017)

Lass den Lüfter links aber dreh ihn um, sodass er die Luft von rechts durch den Kühlblock saugt. Kannst doch beides drehen. Lüfter und Kühlblock. Also einfach den Lüfter drehen.


----------



## ironiro (16. Februar 2017)

GrueneMelone schrieb:


> Lass den Lüfter links aber dreh ihn um, sodass er die Luft von rechts durch den Kühlblock saugt. Kannst doch beides drehen. Lüfter und Kühlblock. Also einfach den Lüfter drehen.



das habe ich gerade gemacht. Der Lüfter zieh nun vom Block weg, also die Luft wird durch den kühler gesaugt und nichtmehr in den Kühler reingepresst. Im Normalzustand hab ich jetzt 35° und wenn ich mit CPU-Z "Stress CPU" auswähle geht er hoch bis 95°.


----------



## Gast20180319 (16. Februar 2017)

Mach doch mal ein Screen vom CPU-Z Reiter "CPU" während des Stress Tests.

Dann können wir dir mehr sagen.

Wobei ich stark davon ausgehe das der Kühler nicht ordentlich sitzt.


----------



## ironiro (16. Februar 2017)

Screenshot.


----------



## Gast20180319 (16. Februar 2017)

Joa dann haben wir ja den Übeltäter 

1.263 Volt ist schon ne Menge ^^

Wobei die CPU auch bei 4.4 GHz läuft.

Ich nehme an du hast da nicht selbst übertaktet ?

Ich vermute mal das dein Mainboard einen "enhanced turbo boost" von Werk setzt.

Dadurch gibt dein Mainboard auch unnötig viel Spannung auf die CPU -> daher wird die CPU recht warm.

Du kannst die Option im Bios ausschalten, ich guck gleich mal wie es bei deinem Mainboard heißt.

Alternativ kannst du natürlich auch die V-Core Manuell anpassen, dazu einfach mal ein Guide lesen.


----------



## ironiro (16. Februar 2017)

ich hab gerade mal gegoogelt und so wie ich das verstehe ist dieser mode bei gigabyte mainboards nicht deaktivierbar. also müsste ich die spannung manuell ändern? da müsste ich mich erst einlesen. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast20180319 (16. Februar 2017)

Scheint sich echt nicht ausschalten zu lassen. Ist echt ne Schweinerei von Gigabyte.

Hier ist nen Guide   [HowTo] Intel Haswell OC Guide inkl. Haswell CPU OC-Liste

Ich würde Takt und Spannung manuell einstellen.

Was hast du eigentlich für einen Kühler ?


----------



## ironiro (16. Februar 2017)

danke für den Link. lese ich mir durch sobald ich wieder zuhause bin. es ist ein dark rock 3. also der gleiche wie der dark rock pro 3 nur ohne den zweiten Lüfter im block. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lunaticx (17. Februar 2017)

Addi schrieb:


> 1.263 Volt ist schon ne Menge ^^
> 
> Wobei die CPU auch bei 4.4 GHz läuft.



Bin ich grade selbst doof, der 4790 hat nen Boost auf 4,4GHz ... also so rein von der Theorie ist da nix übertaktet ... außer das vom Werk.
Spannung ist allerdings wirklich ein wenig hoch.

zu den 95° ... die können beim Stress-Test (CPU-Z lässt Prime laufen, kann das sein) durchaus normal sein ... 
Haswell -> Heizwell ... da wird wohl die WLP zwischen Die und Heatspreader nicht passen ... 
Wie schaut die Temperatur bei normalen Anwendungen (Zoggen, Rendering etc) aus ?


----------



## Gast20180319 (17. Februar 2017)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Bin ich grade selbst doof,



Ja 



lunaticx schrieb:


> also so rein von der Theorie ist da nix übertaktet ... außer das vom Werk.



Es ist nicht normal das die CPU auf 4.4 GHz taktet bei Last auf allen 4 Kernen.

4.4 GHz  bei Last auf einem Kern
4.4 GHz bei Last auf zwei Kernen
4.3 GHz bei Last auf drei Kernen
4.2 GHz bei Last auf allen Kernen



lunaticx schrieb:


> zu den 95° ... die können beim Stress-Test (CPU-Z lässt Prime laufen, kann das sein) durchaus normal sein ...



Naja der CPU-Z Stress Test ist bei weitem nicht so belastent wie Prime. Bei Prime würde die CPU vermutlich sogar drosseln.




lunaticx schrieb:


> Haswell -> Heizwell ... da wird wohl die WLP zwischen Die und Heatspreader nicht passen ...



Ja, das kann durchaus sein das man eine CPU erwischt wo die Paste extrem schlecht verteilt ist...




lunaticx schrieb:


> Wie schaut die Temperatur bei normalen Anwendungen (Zoggen, Rendering etc) aus ?



Gute Frage  Wobei die CPU da vermutlich ähnlich warm wird.

Edit:

Hab grad mal bei meinem i7 4770k die Spannung auf 1.27 Volt gesetzt bei 4.7 GHz und im CPU-Z Stress Test komme ich grad noch so unter 70 °
Und meine CPU ist geköpft und hat Flüssigmetallwärmeleitpaste unter der Haube.

Mein Kühler durfte auch ähnlich stark sein, daher passen seine Temps schon.


----------



## ironiro (17. Februar 2017)

Also beim zocken komme ich lediglich in Rust(Early Access frisst Resourcen wie kein anderes Spiel. )  auf einen Maximalwert von 85° aber der Durchschnitt liegt so bei 60-65°. 
Mit Prime schiesst mir die Temp. direkt auf 100° (Prime v28.9). 
Ich habe mir jetzt den Guide durchgelesen und verstehe das gefolgt: 
Ich gehe in BIOS und setze alle Werte bei der Versorgung der CPU von "Auto" auf "Manuell" und lasse den vorgegebenen Takt drinnen?

EDIT: oder doch besser den VCore runtersetzen. (Hätte ich 1.2V genommen) und geschaut ob er stabil läuft.


----------



## addicTix (17. Februar 2017)

Auch wenn die VCore für den Takt etwas hoch ist, aber das er bei 1.26V auf 100°C ist auch nicht normal.
Sicher das der Kühler fest angezogen ist, und das auch genügend und nicht zu viel WLP genutzt wurde?

Ja, ironiro du kannst probieren die VCore runterzusetzen. Für 4.4 GHz dürften 1.2V locker gehen wenn es kein absolut schlechtes Exemplar ist, wenn 1.2V funktioniert kannst du ja solange runtergehen bis es nicht mehr geht und dann etwas Voltage wieder hoch um "Sicherheit" zu haben)


----------



## Gast20180319 (17. Februar 2017)

Ich habe grad mal Prime 28.9 angeworfen, da komme ich mit ähnlicher V-Core auch auf über 80 ° trotz geköpfter CPU und stärkeren Kühler.

Zu viel Wärmeleitpaste ist bei verschraubten Kühlern eigentlich garnicht mehr möglich, da die Wärmeleitpaste die zu viel ist einfach seitlich rausgedrückt wird durch den Anpressdruck.

Vielleicht dreht auch der CPU Lüfter oder so nicht richtig hoch.

Wie hoch dreht denn der CPU Lüfter unter Last ? 

4.4 GHz bei 1.2 Volt könnte funktionieren, muss aber nicht. Kommt auch auf die Last und güte des Chip´s an.


----------



## addicTix (17. Februar 2017)

Wie viel Grad macht köpfen bei Haswell aus?
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die CPU doch so heiß wird, trotz Köpfung.


----------



## Dwayn_E (18. Februar 2017)

addicTix schrieb:


> Wie viel Grad macht köpfen bei Haswell aus?
> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die CPU doch so heiß wird, trotz Köpfung.



Köpfen macht schon seine 10-15°C aus bei Haswell


----------



## ironiro (18. Februar 2017)

Update: Habe jetzt den VCore auf 1.200 gestellt. Im Anhang die Werte die ich damit unter Prime bekommen habe. (Blend Test) 
Leider hab ich dann nach ein paar Minuten Prime einen Bluescreen bekommen.  
Also muss ich jetzt wieder ein paar mV dazu geben oder? In welchen Schritten gehe ich da am besten hoch?


----------



## Noxxphox (18. Februar 2017)

ich empfehle 0,01 -0,015v schritte wenns das bios zulässt. bei 5mv schritten dauert es ewig mit den blauen teilweise. am besten so steigern wie ich sagte und wenns stable scheint langsam in 5mv schritten wieder runter testen. wichtig ist nur das das szenario der vergleichbarkeit halber identisch sein sollte.


----------



## Gast20180319 (18. Februar 2017)

ironiro schrieb:


> Update: Habe jetzt den VCore auf 1.200 gestellt. Im Anhang die Werte die ich damit unter Prime bekommen habe. (Blend Test)
> Leider hab ich dann nach ein paar Minuten Prime einen Bluescreen bekommen.
> Also muss ich jetzt wieder ein paar mV dazu geben oder? In welchen Schritten gehe ich da am besten hoch?




Würde lieber ne ältere Prime Version nehmen.
Prime 28.9 ist extrem unrealistisch, da es den FMA3 Befehlssatz benutzt den sogut wie keine Anwendung geschweige denn Spiel nutzt soweit ich weiß.
Probiers mal mit 27.9.

Ansonsten halt Turbo auf 4.2 GHz stellen oder so.


----------



## ironiro (18. Februar 2017)

Bin jetzt auf 1.214V (CPU Z ) bzw. 1.215V (laut BIOS) und Prime 27.9 geht maximal auf ca. 80° und 34° im idle. Ich denke damit kann ich leben ohne mir Sorgen machen zu müssen.


----------



## Noxxphox (18. Februar 2017)

das ist absolut unbedenlich


----------



## GrueneMelone (19. Februar 2017)

Alles auf Standard außer vcore erhöht? Sicher? Wie testest du genau? Weil über 1,2v für 4,4GHz wundert mich schon. Meine CPU läuft da glaube ich bei 1,1 oder sogar weniger. Nimm bitte 27.9 zum Testen, wenn du deine CPU lieb hast.


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Februar 2017)

GrueneMelone schrieb:


> Alles auf Standard außer vcore erhöht? Sicher? Wie testest du genau? Weil über 1,2v für 4,4GHz wundert mich schon. Meine CPU läuft da glaube ich bei 1,1 oder sogar weniger. Nimm bitte 27.9 zum Testen, wenn du deine CPU lieb hast.



dieser beitrag ist sowas von nicht hilfreich und falsch das es wehtut. erstmal jede cpu ist anderst. kann sein das ER 1,2v für 4,4ghz brauch. du kannst alle spannungen beeinflussen und quasi nix gros kaputmachen. davor warnen dich heutzutage blinkende und rote werte vor dem bestätigen. und ja alles auf auto auser vcore ist relativ save, da das einzige mit dem du wirklich effektiv schnell was beschädigen kannst der vcore ist.
und welches prime ist absolut irrelevant. die 28er sind zwar nicht empfehlenswert aufgrund avx und fma3 aber sind trotzdem gut zum testen. wer sicherer sein will nutzt diese. im grunde ist es komplett egal solange er keine 3 4jahre alte versionen nimmt.
und was soll das heisen wenn er seine cpu lieb hat? die prime version hat mit dem liebhaben absolut nix zu tun. wie schon gesagt primestable sagt 0 aus da es eine konstante last ist. anwendungen haben lastwechsel welche ein primestables system binnen sekunden nen blauen bescheren können.
bitte keinen falschen input und halbwissen an neulinge die sowiso angst um ihre hw haben einpflanzen. zumal du bei deinen aussagen dir da auch nicht wirklich so sicher zu sein scheinst sonst würdest du sowas wie mit den 1,1v nicht sagen. schon gewusst das es 4770k gab mit nem vcore von 1,3v+ für den stock turbo. und die wahren optimiert. der chip war grottig. ist der chip grottig bringt dir das beste testen nix.


----------



## GrueneMelone (19. Februar 2017)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> dieser beitrag ist sowas von nicht hilfreich und falsch das es wehtut. erstmal jede cpu ist anderst. kann sein das ER 1,2v für 4,4ghz brauch. du kannst alle spannungen beeinflussen und quasi nix gros kaputmachen. davor warnen dich heutzutage blinkende und rote werte vor dem bestätigen. und ja alles auf auto auser vcore ist relativ save, da das einzige mit dem du wirklich effektiv schnell was beschädigen kannst der vcore ist.
> und welches prime ist absolut irrelevant. die 28er sind zwar nicht empfehlenswert aufgrund avx und fma3 aber sind trotzdem gut zum testen. wer sicherer sein will nutzt diese. im grunde ist es komplett egal solange er keine 3 4jahre alte versionen nimmt.
> und was soll das heisen wenn er seine cpu lieb hat? die prime version hat mit dem liebhaben absolut nix zu tun. wie schon gesagt primestable sagt 0 aus da es eine konstante last ist. anwendungen haben lastwechsel welche ein primestables system binnen sekunden nen blauen bescheren können.
> bitte keinen falschen input und halbwissen an neulinge die sowiso angst um ihre hw haben einpflanzen. zumal du bei deinen aussagen dir da auch nicht wirklich so sicher zu sein scheinst sonst würdest du sowas wie mit den 1,1v nicht sagen. schon gewusst das es 4770k gab mit nem vcore von 1,3v+ für den stock turbo. und die wahren optimiert. der chip war grottig. ist der chip grottig bringt dir das beste testen nix.



Ich kenne meinen Wert für 4,4 Ghz nunmal nicht auswendig, müsste ich im Bios nachschauen. Hab meinen hauptsächlich von 4,5 bis 4,8GHz getestet. Richtig primestable sagt nix aus. Deswegen kann man auch 27.9 nehmen, hat niedrigere Temps. Wenn man das ausführlich getestet hat kann man es weiter unter realen Bedingungen testen. Im Normalfall gebe ich dir Recht, dass man eine CPU nicht so schnell schrotten kann. Aber selbst Leute wie JayzTwoCents die lange im Geschäft sind, haben das neulich unter Luft geschafft. Man muss keine Angst haben, man muss nur wissen, was man einstellt. Deswegen auch die Frage, was er sonst noch verändert hat. Sicherlich gibt es immer wieder Ausreißer und jeder Chip ist anders, aber im Durchschnitt sind die Chips schon ähnlich und da finde ich über 1,2V für 4,4GHz schon recht viel. Deswegen wegen war meine Frage finde ich berechtigt, was der TE sonst noch so verändert hat. Vielleicht kann man ihm ja helfen die Spannung weiter zu senken. Sicherlich geht da noch lange nix kaputt undist vollkommen okay für 24/7, aber mit höherer Spannung steigen auch die Temperaturen und die Lautstärke des Systems.


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Februar 2017)

ja aber man sollte sich solche vergleichswerte wie 1,1v verkneifen da man den neulingen nur in den hinterkopf setzt das sie was falsch machen. den meisten neulingen kannst du noch so oft sagen das jeder chip ein unikat ist und es kommt meistens doch ein hilfe thread weil die cpu halt nicht das schafft das selektierte schaffen.
zum killen einer cpu unter luft: es ist quasi unmöglich solange man in den specs und/ oder den in oc guides empfohlenen bereichen bleibt. sitzt der kühler nicht richtig und das dingt heizt um die 100°C selbst mit maximaler drosselung ist ne andere geschichte. und ich möchte ehrlich sein, von dem jayztwocent halte ich an einigen stellen echt nicht viel. seine tests und tutorials sind oftmals... nunja nur mittelmäsig. oftmals lässt er auch den einen oder anderen tipp weg der da schon lange bekannt ist und doch sehr helfen kann. und heutzutage blinken und verfärben sich wie gesagt alle parameter wenn sie in gefährliche bereiche kommen. meistens sogar schon früher. und bitte bedenke, auch bei cpus kann es montagsmodelle geben welche irgendwo nen kleinen fehler und knaxx haben und deswegen frühzeitig sterben. würde behaupten es ist einfach sowas bei ihm passiert, vorrausgesetzt er gab nicht unter lukü oder wakü permanent 1,6v+ drauf. bzw wenns nen skylake oder kabylake war 1,8v+.
und du wirst lachen ich hab im freundeskreis nen 4670k erlebt der so grottig war. im turbo selbst mit für den prozessor ziemlich optimierten settings über 1,23v. manchmal hat man einfach pech was sowas angeht.


----------



## Dagnarus (19. Februar 2017)

Moin,

Mein 4790K läuft auf 4.6GHz mit 1.24V. Und der wird dabei maximal 70 Grad warm (bei 25+ Grad Lufttemp). Beim Spielen meist zwischen 50 und 60 Grad. Ja ich hab na H100 drauf, aber rein kühltechnisch ist die aber auch nicht viel besser als nen DR3. Oder mein NH-D14 der vorher drauf war. 80 Grad finde ich da schon ein bisschen viel. Und nur 2 Lüfter im ganzen Gehäuse ist auch recht knapp. Ich würde da noch 1 bis 3 Gehäuselüfter anschaffen und einbauen. 2 vorne (reinblasend) und einer oben (raus).


----------



## Gast20180319 (19. Februar 2017)

Eine h100 ist deutlich stärker als ein DR3... Selbst der NHD14 ist  deutlich stärker.

Jedenfalls bei 600 RPM. Und da sollte man auch unter Last etwa liegen, wenn man etwas Wert auf Lautstärke legt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei höheren Drehzahlen rücken die Kühler aber dichter zusammen.


Ich hab übrigens bei seiner Spannung auch ~70 ° trotz stärkeren Kühler und geköpfter CPU.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Von daher sind seine Temperaturen nachvollziehbar und absolut unbedenklich.


Edit: be quiet! Dark Rock 3 im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Dagnarus (20. Februar 2017)

Wenn du mit deutlich stärker meinst, das der DR3 3 Grad wärmer ist als der NH-D14 und der ist 1 Grad schlechter als ne 240er AIO Wakü... 
Und ich sagte nicht das die Temperaturen nicht unbedenklich sind. Nur finde ich sie viel zu hoch. Ohne den Kühler zu tauschen könnte mehr Frischluft im Gehäuse die Temps nochmal senken. 

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...


----------



## Gast20180319 (20. Februar 2017)

Eigentor ? Er hat einen Dark Rock 3.
Ohne Pro !

Wer lesen kann...


----------



## Dagnarus (20. Februar 2017)

Wo steht was von einem DR ! Achtung ! P3??? 

DR3 = Dark Rock 3. Steht im ersten Post und im zweiten... qed.


----------



## Gast20180319 (20. Februar 2017)

Addi schrieb:


> *Eine h100 ist deutlich stärker als ein DR3... Selbst der NHD14 ist  deutlich stärker.*
> 
> *Jedenfalls bei 600 RPM*.






Dagnarus schrieb:


> Wenn du mit deutlich stärker meinst, das der DR3 3 Grad wärmer ist als der NH-D14 und der ist 1 Grad schlechter als ne 240er AIO Wakü...




Lesen scheint nicht deine Stärke zu sein. Ich bin hier raus, du trägst nichts sinnvolles  bei und laberst dann auch noch Müll.


----------

